
Apple patents the Smartring - 3dfan
http://www.productchart.com/blog/2015-10-01-the_smartring
======
shostack
I think this form factor is pretty inevitable for mobile input devices.

As wearables and such continue to become more prolific, I'd venture we'll see
a day where holding a mobile phone in front of your face will be extremely
uncool compared to newer more subtle input devices.

Not quite the muscle movement based input of "Rainbow's End", but getting
there.

------
ljk
maybe they'll acquire this company soon
[https://ringly.com/](https://ringly.com/)

------
3dfan
Will it be called iRing?

